# Liquid anadrol trouble



## Littlebigguy

Anyone who knows , please feel free to help . 
I put 8.4 ML of PEG 300 in my beaker with 1 gram of anadrol and added heat . It’s not turning clear it’s just milky white . Am I doing something wrong ?  I wanted it to go clear before I added the everclear , could it be a moisture problem ? Because the beaker May of had a couple drops of water in it from washing it before use . And I mean like 3 pin drops .


----------



## ToryJay

Do you have any side effects?


----------



## ToryJay

ToryJay said:


> Do you have any side effects? I usually buy in https://steroidsfax.net/



And haven't side effects.


----------



## KingLinc

It’s not getting hot enough. What are you using to melt it down?


----------

